# Will my temps get too high?



## KushmasterJ (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a grow hut in a bedroom that is cooled by a 12,000 BTU portable air conditioner. The hut is going to be supplemented with co2 and will be sealed. The light will be air cooled, expelling the hot air into the bedroom hopefully to be neutralized by the A/C. What I am wondering is: IF I am able to keep the bedroom temperature 70F or below, and I effectively air cool that light, does anyone think it would be possible for the temperature INSIDE the hut to get any higher than 85F? The hut will be exhausted every 3 hours to be fed with fresh co2. I may just have to stick the portable A/C directly in the hut, which would be a bit inconvenient but if I have to I will figure it out. I suppose I wont know for sure until I try but any opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2009)

Do a trial run and find out


----------



## dr pyro (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of lights you gonna run. i have 1 400 vented in a 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 area light is seperateley vented. co2 is on 15 min every hr. the top of the hr i have a blower that sucks the air  for 15 min.from what i have read i may be wrong here but you only want your c02 on for 10-15 if possible.your plants will use up that co2 in 1 hr depends on how many and how big. i only use in co2 in flowering. i have no heat issues now but will be adding a 600 watt hps soon to see how that goes


----------



## greenfriend (Apr 11, 2009)

imo put the A/C inside the grow hut and vent the aircooled hood outside then there would be no need to cool the enitre bedroom, but it depends on what lights and Co2 setup you got.  with aircooled hoods and a big inline fan 12,000 btu may be overkill. 

my room is sealed airtight runs 8000W light, aircooled hoods w/ 760cfm fan and a propane Co2 generator that produces lots of heat and humidity, so I have a two 5000 btu A/C inside the grow room and dehumidifier and it stays at 78F and 40% humidity all day.  the hoods are vented just outside of the growroom, but the space is so big it doesnt change the temp.  my first few grows were in a apt bedroom and these issues were a pain to deal with. good luck dude

and isnt your Co2 inside your hut, why do you have to provide fresh Co2 every 3 hours


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are running supplemental CO2, you are going to want to let your temps get into the 85-90 degree range.  Otherwise you are just wasting time, money, and energy with the supplemental CO2.


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

by looking at this post i think i need a portable a/c/humidifier/ionizer , good thing i found one in k&k for about 40 ukpounds


----------



## greenfriend (Apr 11, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> by looking at this post i think i need a portable a/c/humidifier/ionizer , good thing i found one in k&k for about 40 ukpounds


 
ionizer?, are you referring to ozone generator to get rid of smell?  if so I would instead use a carbon filter, i dont think ozone generators are practical or efficient

and depending on how big your growroom is, 2 smaller AC seem to be better than one big one because the fan in the AC that shoots out cold air is not strong, resulting in one side of the room being colder than the other side


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

no im referring to a 1 machine which has all 3 in 1 , humidfier , a/c and ionizer . 
this machine takes air from your room and cleans its smell , so if your a smoker that machine is good , im thinking of getting it as soon as my lights are here


----------

